

Ask HN: How can I boycott pro-SOPA Comcast if I live in San Francisco? - gasull

I want to boycott Comcast because of their SOPA support.  I was thinking of switching to Monkeybrains, but my landlord won't let me install the needed antenna on the roof.<p>Any ideas?
======
nantes
Try, for a start: <http://www.yelp.com/c/sf/isps>

And: <http://www.dslreports.com/forum/sanfran>

~~~
nantes
And: <http://www.netindex.com/download/4,30/San-Francisco/?tab=1>

